# Ghost peppers are officially terrifying!!



## Skittle68 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bf had a jar of ghost peppers a friend of his grew and canned, and it's only getting older so I decided to cut one up and put it in a big batch of home made salsa. I wore gloves of course, but then I made the not so brilliant decision to touch the tip of my tongue to the knife after I was done pulverizing the pepper. OMG!! I spit in the sink to try to prevent it from working its way down my throat, and that may or may not have helped.  I decided to only add almost half of the pepper. The rest went in the garbage (there are still at least 15 left in the jar). My next not so brilliant decision was to use the sprayer to rinse off the cutting board before I put it in the dishwasher. This created a lovely ghost pepper mist, which I inhaled, leaving me coughing and sneezing uncontrollably for about 5 min. Maybe it was the intense heat, maybe the coughing and sneezing, but I'm left with a mild headache and nauseous feeling to remember my first ghost pepper experience by. On the bright side, the salsa seems to have about the right amount of heat.  ::rolls eyes::


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought some ghost pepper cheese last week. I eat one slice and then spend the next 20 minutes in eye-watering pain. For some reason I never feel like having a second slice.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2012)

I cut a couple of paper thin slices off of a fresh one and put them on a cracker with some cheddar cheese.  Like a bonehead, I ate them both. Almost inedible, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2012)

Can you believe they have hyberdized an even hotter chili, the naga viper.

Naga Viper | The World's Hottest Chili


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting Post ...

I believe there was or is a member who would or was interested in piquant chili peppers of this nature.

Thanks for posting & all the feedback and Craig, thanks for your data on topic.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*Steve: thanks for posting the cartoon*

 Got a hearty chuckle ...

Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Never had the opportunity to try the ghost chile......I doubt I will go out of my  way to try it. I figger if it ain't good and fun to eat...what's the point?
I turned in my membership card in the official "what was I thinking when I ate that?" chilehead club a while back


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree, Hoot. It doesn't sound tasty or fun to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2012)

They are useful though.  When you need to fire up a large pot of chili, you don't need a bunch of them to do the job.  I used 1, dried ghost pepper in a 3 gallon pot of chilli and it came out just right.

I purchased a jar of habenero peppers, as I had eaten them fresh before, without too much discomfort.  The peppers in the jar were significantly hotter than were the fresh peppers.  They lit me up.  I use them, but sparingly.

The most foolish thing I ever did while working with hot peppers was to think that washing my hands with soap and water would protect my nether regions when I had to answer natures call.  I'll only go so far as to say that the pain lasts for about 15 to 20 minutes.  Lesson learned.  I wear disposable gloves now when working with really hot peppers.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> They are useful though.  When you need to fire up a large pot of chili, you don't need a bunch of them to do the job.  I used 1, dried ghost pepper in a 3 gallon pot of chilli and it came out just right.
> 
> I purchased a jar of habenero peppers, as I had eaten them fresh before, without too much discomfort.  The peppers in the jar were significantly hotter than were the fresh peppers.  They lit me up.  I use them, but sparingly.
> 
> ...


Stirling once made a blog post entitled "Great Balls of Fire" 

I really have to stop laughing now. It wasn't funny.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> They are useful though.  When you need to fire up a large pot of chili, you don't need a bunch of them to do the job.  I used 1, dried ghost pepper in a 3 gallon pot of chilli and it came out just right.
> 
> I purchased a jar of habenero peppers, as I had eaten them fresh before, without too much discomfort.  The peppers in the jar were significantly hotter than were the fresh peppers.  They lit me up.  I use them, but sparingly.
> 
> ...



Lol...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2012)

In hindsight, I can laugh at my foolishness.  But at the time...  My wife snickered a little.  Mostly, she was very understanding.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2012)

We happened to be walking around town and stopped to taste this and that at a couple of shops.  At one, husband tasted ghost peppers.  Now, we like hot food and have  good tolerance for it, but I draw the line at habeneros so didn't even try these (I would like to be able to taste other foods within a day or so of eating something hot).  He went on and on, and we stopped in the nearest thirst parlor.  The owner said, "YOU tried the ghost chillies?"  He then told everyone at the bar that it was an emergency and got husband a beer and slice of bread.


----------



## stickybun (Sep 7, 2012)

Every year, a few of my friends do the "man challenge", which consists of eating the hottest pepper you can find. Whoever can go the longest without reaching for their glass of water wins. I LOVE hot stuff. I add unbelievable amounts of pepper flakes and sriracha to just about everything, and I willingly eat any kind of pepper I can get my hands on. I like the heat, it's interesting. I'll probably try a ghost pepper and a naga viper if I come across them. I hope they're everything everyone says. It's like riding a roller coaster! Pure adrenaline rush! haha


----------



## bakechef (Sep 7, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> They are useful though.  When you need to fire up a large pot of chili, you don't need a bunch of them to do the job.  I used 1, dried ghost pepper in a 3 gallon pot of chilli and it came out just right.
> 
> I purchased a jar of habenero peppers, as I had eaten them fresh before, without too much discomfort.  The peppers in the jar were significantly hotter than were the fresh peppers.  They lit me up.  I use them, but sparingly.
> 
> ...



I've done the same thing, apparently the stuff will transfer to toilet paper....   

I don't cook with hot peppers anymore, I'll go out and eat spicy stuff.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 7, 2012)

be careful what you wish for! Stickybun.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for the person that chops up some ghosts or vipers, heck serrano or jap without hand protection touches their significant other in a sensative area!


----------



## chubbs (Sep 21, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I feel sorry for the person that chops up some ghosts or vipers, heck serrano or jap without hand protection touches their significant other in a sensative area!


I made a mistake having a few beers & shots one day before cutting up serrano peppers.Right after I cut them up without gloves I had to take a whizz really bad.I ran to the shower shortly after.I have habanero peppers whole sometimes,can't imagine having a ghost & wouldn't dare to try a moruga scorpion pepper whole


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Stirling once made a blog post entitled "Great Balls of Fire"



My late brother (Duck Koo Kom on 'Zaar) once posted "Penile Jalapenosis" to a usenet group.  I tried to find it once with Google but couldn't.

I have never had a ghost chili and probably never will (maybe if I am in New York and go for that Man vs Food challenge, but probably not).  I can eat Matouk's sauce in small amounts but Filipino siling labuyo chilis, which are about the same Scoville rating, are too hot for me.  Maybe because the ones I tried were in a vinegar brine, vinegar seems to intensity chili heat.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Stirling once made a blog post entitled "Great Balls of Fire"
> 
> I really have to stop laughing now. *It wasn't funny*.



Says Sterling!


----------



## Zagut (Nov 30, 2014)

It appears that lots of cooks play with their parts. 

View it as a lesson to wash up Before and After. 

Can we be too clean in the kitchen? 

OCD aside, Be careful folks. Simple meal prep can be dangerous. 

Ghost peppers are hot. But they do have a nice flavor that accompanies that heat. Used in moderation they can add layers to a dish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2014)

I would add that since capsaicin is not water-soluble, washing with water or drinking beer, water, etc., isn't going to help much. It just spreads the chemical around. Capsaicin is fat-soluble, so eating sour cream or drinking milk works better.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I would add that since capsaicin is not water-soluble, washing with water or drinking beer, water, etc., isn't going to help much. It just spreads the chemical around. Capsaicin is fat-soluble, so eating sour cream or drinking milk works better.



Dairy products are the recommended products for relief from self imposed pain.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2014)

Any kind of fat will work.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 30, 2014)

Addie said:


> Dairy products are the recommended products for relief from self imposed pain.


 
Self imposed pain is the key here.

As kids ( subjective) we had fun rocking ourselves with what was available.

Bread was always a way to escape over indulgence.


----------



## Stock Pot (Nov 30, 2014)

*Ghost peppers*

Ha! We just had a discussion about ghost peppers over the Thanksgiving holiday here. My son-in-law had a hilarious story about a practical joke he played on his fellow firefighters that involved ghost peppers that one of them grew. Let's just say they are really, really hot, lol. Don't even try to eat them. Not even a sliver.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 2, 2014)

Stock Pot said:


> Ha! We just had a discussion about ghost peppers over the Thanksgiving holiday here. My son-in-law had a hilarious story about a practical joke he played on his fellow firefighters that involved ghost peppers that one of them grew. Let's just say they are really, really hot, lol. Don't even try to eat them. Not even a sliver.



I've eaten whole ghost peppers without distress.  My poor DW can't even get near enough to smell them without discomfort.  I think it involves genetics, and getting used to eating rediculously hot stuff, starting with milder peppers and working up the Scoville scale.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 2, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I've eaten whole ghost peppers without distress....



Really? I'd like to see that. Not saying it isn't possible, but I have a buddy who used to claim there was no hot chile he couldn't eat. He always had a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce sitting on his desk at work and put it on everything imaginable. I have also personally seen him eat habaneros like candy. 

But the Ghost Pepper Wing Challenge at a local bar brought him to tears a little more than halfway through it. He finally had to admit he had met his match and couldn't finish. I had a bite of one wing. Now I love fiery foods, but it was more than I could handle. It wasn't anything that was remotely enjoyable. 

From what I understand, in India they make a spray from Bhut Jolokia that they put on fences to keep elephants away.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 2, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Really? I'd like to see that. Not saying it isn't possible, but I have a buddy who used to claim there was no hot chile he couldn't eat. He always had a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce sitting on his desk at work and put it on everything imaginable. I have also personally seen him eat habaneros like candy.
> 
> But the Ghost Pepper Wing Challenge at a local bar brought him to tears a little more than halfway through it. He finally had to admit he had met his match and couldn't finish. I had a bite of one wing. Now I love fiery foods, but it was more than I could handle. It wasn't anything that was remotely enjoyable.
> 
> From what I understand, in India they make a spray from Bhut Jolokia that they put on fences to keep elephants away.



My witness is a Doctor who just happen to attend the same church as I do, and who also grows ghost peppers.  He challenges every new missionary to just have a nibble.  He is famous in this neck of the woods for his peppers.  He challenged me to eat one, as he knows I like hot foods.  I took a nibble and was easily able to handle that.  I took a larger bite, and it was no problem.  He said that I needed to eat the rest in a single mouthful.  I did.  It was hot, but not something that caused me pain.  The good doctor stated that my face turned fairly red.

When I make hot chili for our chili cookoff, I have to use other people's taste-buds to tell me how hot the chili is.  I can tell that it's hot, but not how hot.

I remember my first food with Tabasco Sauce on it.  I thought my head was going to explode.  Now, I can't even feel the heat of Tabasco brand sauces.  Things that used to be hot to me are now almost devoid of heat.  Slim Jim original sausages used to have me running to the drinking fountain.  I really can't taste any heat in that sausage anymore.  And yet, salt is still salty, sugar is still sweet, and I can still determine what herbs and spices are used in dishes that I sample.

I don't understand how it works.  For all I know, I'm simply, and effectively ignoring the pain.  I've had to ignore some pretty severe pain in my lifetime, and have gotten pretty good at it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 2, 2014)

I took baskets of peppers to the local bar to give away.
I brought ghost peppers each time along with other peppers and produce I grew in my garden.
One guy thought it would be no big deal and sliced the ghost pepper in half and bit it off the stem.
He was in the bathroom for quite a while and later told me he would never do that again.

This thread is very old and it seems that ghost peppers are no longer the hottest pepper. I understand the hottest pepper was propagated and grown here in SC.
Its called the Carolina Reaper. 

Heres the list:
https://www.crazyhotseeds.com/top-10-worlds-hottest-peppers/


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 5, 2015)

We have 2 jars of ghost pepper salt that I am gradually using when I need both salt and heat in a dish.  I can't imagine eating a ghost pepper straight.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 5, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Really? I'd like to see that. Not saying it isn't possible, but I have a buddy who used to claim there was no hot chile he couldn't eat. He always had a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce sitting on his desk at work and put it on everything imaginable. I have also personally seen him eat habaneros like candy.
> 
> But the Ghost Pepper Wing Challenge at a local bar brought him to tears a little more than halfway through it. He finally had to admit he had met his match and couldn't finish. I had a bite of one wing. Now I love fiery foods, but it was more than I could handle. It wasn't anything that was remotely enjoyable.
> 
> From what I understand, in India they make a spray from Bhut Jolokia that they put on fences to keep elephants away.



The hottest pepper wing challenge I've heard of involved the Naga Viper.  It's hotter than the ghost pepper.

The reason your friend probably failed probably is not that he couldn't handle a single pepper, but the cumulative effect of eating multiple wings, with more and more capsacan loading up on his tongue.  Eat one pepper and your good.  Eat four or five and the heat just keeps building.  Some folks who stated my hot chile wasn't very hot, at a local chile contest, came back after 3 or 4 more bites, sweating and looking like they'd just eaten something a bit hotter than they were prepared for.  The wanted something to cool the burn in the worst way.

Yep, there is instant heat in peppers.  But there is more when you eat them, or products made with them over a short time.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 6, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The hottest pepper wing challenge I've heard of involved the Naga Viper.  It's hotter than the ghost pepper.


The Naga Viper is old news. It's since been replaced by the "Carolina Reaper" as the world's hottest chile. But does it really matter once you get past a certain point?

Back on the subject of ghost peppers, I have a new salsa recipe I've been making a lot of lately. It has a base of tomatillos and garlic, but gets most of its flavor from a number of dried chiles, including arbol, guajillo, and ancho. I also recently started adding dried ghost peppers to it (just a pinch). I've found the dried product doesn't have nearly as much heat as the fresh, but still has a lot of the same fruity notes.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 1, 2017)

I just saw the title of this thread and realized this was a post from when I first joined in 2012! Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2017)

Skittle68 said:


> I just saw the title of this thread and realized this was a post from when I first joined in 2012! Awesome!



So is the boyfriend you mentioned in the first post now your husband, or was he replaced?


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 2, 2017)

One and the same  he's a keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2017)

Skittle68 said:


> One and the same  he's a keeper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Congratulations!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2017)

DW got me these peppers, from a company called Pendery's, ground into powder and packaged in 1.6 oz. packets.  Pendery's specializes in hot peppers.  They are  from hottest on down:
1. Carolina Reaper - 2,000,000+ SHU
2. 7 Pod Douglah - 1.8 million SHU
3. Scorpio Trinidad Moruga - 1.2 to 2 millian SHU
4. Buhk Jalokia (Ghost Pepper) - 1,000,000 SHU

I believe these are the four hottest peppers on the planet.

I have a brother in law who loves my salsa with the Carolina Reapers, Japones, and Ghost Peppers in it.  He loves the heat and the flavor.  I gave him a jar last Christmas and he ate the pint bottle in one sitting.  This year, I gave him a quart of the salsa.  His eyes lit up and he had a big smile on his face.

The same is true with a lady from our church.  She loves rediculosly hot food.  I gave her a pint.  She told me that she went out and bought a salad, poured all of the salsa on top and enjoyed every bite.

My eldest daughter, PAG, also loves the same kind of heat.

And as was stated earlier, these peppers have great flavor, if you are of the ilk that can handle the heat.

I also believe that if it causes pain, don't eat it to show how tough you are.  That's just silly.  But if you really enjoy the heat, without pain, and the flavor, then by all means, eat away.

I guess those who don't believe people can eat ghost peppers and hotter, just don't know as any chili heads as I do.  And yes, I also know the pretenders who think they can handle truly hot chilies, but can't.

Oh, and by the way, not all chilies of a certain variety have the same heat.  I ate a simple, baked jalepino from a great Mexican place in Kentwood, MI that had me gasping, it was so hot.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 3, 2017)

Ghost pepper used to be used as an Elephant pest control and not human food.  So when elephants came to dine on the farmers crop , the first thing they got was  peppers and would leave.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 3, 2017)

I had brought Craig some dried ghost peppers a while back and remembered them when I needed a hot dried chile for the harissa paste I was making.  Since I was scared of it being too hot, I only used a small piece of the smallest chile in the bag.  Have to say, the finished harissa paste was pretty good and definitely not overly spicy.  I'll use a bigger piece next time.  Course my tolerance isn't exactly normal after being exposed for years to Craig's preference for really spicy food.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2017)

This competition to create the world's hottest pepper is bizarre to me.  I enjoy heat in some foods.  I don't feel the need to prove I can eat a hotter chile or food item than the next guy.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> This competition to create the world's hottest pepper is bizarre to me.  I enjoy heat in some foods.  I don't feel the need to prove I can eat a hotter chile or food item than the next guy.



Yep.... I can't fathom the thinking behind anyone who does it just to show how much they can stand.  I want peppers to be at a heat level where I can taste the flavor of the pepper.  If I can't taste it, then I might as well just add straight capsaicin to the dish.

I think this is why I use a lot of jalapeños.  I've learned to more or less control the heat by how much of the core I remove, and I love the flavor of the peppers themselves.  When I have something that needs some spice without much flavor, then I may finely mince a habeñero, or just season with ghost pepper salt, neither which will do much to change the flavor profile.  I have no use for anything hotter than that.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Ghost pepper used to be used as an Elephant pest control and not human food.  So when elephants came to dine on the farmers crop , the first thing they got was  peppers and would leave.



I was thinking of doing that next spring if I am able to put in a garden. We have so many deer and bears that vegetable gardens have to be fenced in like Fort Knox. 



medtran49 said:


> I had brought Craig some dried ghost peppers a while back and remembered them when I needed a hot dried chile for the harissa paste I was making.  Since I was scared of it being too hot, I only used a small piece of the smallest chile in the bag.  Have to say, the finished harissa paste was pretty good and definitely not overly spicy.  I'll use a bigger piece next time.  Course my tolerance isn't exactly normal after being exposed for years to Craig's preference for really spicy food.



My wife laughed recently when she was out to lunch with girlfriends and ate very spicy food that her friends couldn't touch.
I've trained her well.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 3, 2017)

People may be full of hot pepper bravado .... my ex is one.  But there were weekends that she resultantly had to stay in bed ...

What goes in comes out .... and with super hot peppers it's often unusually unpleasant ....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2017)

I've never understood it either.  I used to grow Thai Hots, and a crazy restaurant owner who was a friend at the time until he turned out to be more than we could handle, and DH, would eat handfuls of them.  Not me.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2017)

Habaneros and Scotch bonnets are pretty much my limit. They are wonderful tasting and plenty hot. In fact, I have to be in the mood for very hot to eat those.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2017)

Same with me, Taxy. I 've found habs are my limit if I want to taste anything else.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2017)

OK, I've officially cried uncle.  I will paraphrase the lyrics to a tune I used to listen to by Elton John, titled - "Indan Sunset".  Here's my version: "I heard from passing renegades, Geronimo is dead.  He'd been layin' down his weapons, when they filled him full of Chief Longwind's hottest chili!

The taste testing went fine, and I had no problems with what I thought was the spicy heat.  Then, while slurping in a tbs., the chili started going down the wrong hole, which was mildly irritating, but made me cough, sending the chili barely into my nasal passages.  Yeh, it burned for about 5 minutes.  At least the time it takes for pepper heat to cool down has decreased from 15 to 5 minutes.

Ok, I put some into a container for a guy at work who loves chili.  I did this before adding any chili heat.  Then it was time to make it *The Chief's Chili*.  I placed 7  japones, 4 CArolina Reapers, and 4 ghost peppers, along with green and orange sweet peppers.  I blended them with a bit of water to make a chili mash.  I added it to my 3 quarts of chili simmering on the stove.  Then, I added 1/2 tsp. ea. - powdered ghost pepper, powdered Trinidad Scorpions, and Carolina Reaper, all finally ground.  I stirred the pot and tasted.  Was still ok with the heat and loved the flavor,  So, I've been hungry for some hot chili so I served myself about 3 tbs. in a small ramecan.  As I ate it, (with a tsp.) the flavor was great, and the heat was tolerable.  About 10 seconds or so later, my mouth was on serious fire.  a pint of water did nothing to cool it.   Nor did milk or ice cubes.

After 5 minutes of pain, the heat just went away.  Oh, and another siIde effect of this chili batch was nausea.  That never happened to me before.  Right now, I'm not supposed to consume any dairy.  But I could not envision vomiting that chili up my nose.  The milk took away the nausea.  I have never eaten anything that hot before.  I portioned out the chili into freezer bags to use as chili starter.  That way, the heat can be diluted.

Funny thing, though that chili was too hot for me , I kept eating a spoonfull here and there while filling the freezer bags.  In small amounts this chili is excellent.  But wow is it hot!

My salsa, I called it Raging Bull, Too hot for Texans.  This chili, I'm calling firestorm, after the firestorms in forest that consume everything in their paths.

Oh, and if you're in the mood for it, besides the peppers, I used:
1. GFS Hot Chili Powder, 
2. 1 large, yellow onion, cut into 8 chunks
3. 1 large green bell pepper, large dice
4. 1 large orange bell pepper, large dice
5. 2 stalks clean and sliced celery
6. 19 oz can diced tomatoes
7. 1 19 oz, can whole tomatoes, cut into eight chunks
8. 2 11 1/2 cans dark red kidney beans
9. 2 11 1.2 oz. can black beans
10. Ground Cummin
11. Ground Coriander.
12. 

Adjust for heat to taste.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of he North


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't find that water really helps get rid of capsaicin heat in the mouth. Water with lemon juice does help.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mmmmmm chili. I always add a couple T of lemon juice and some brown sugar to taste, and a little Worcestershire, but otherwise our recipes are pretty similar  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2017)

Chief, have you lost your mind? That would have blown my head off.

I think you kept going back for more because you were addicted to the endorphins.

Next time, remember to keep some peanut butter handy. It works better than milk or dairy butter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 21, 2017)

DW tells the story of her dad eating spicy food one night, and ice cream for desert.  The next morning, whe could hear him through the bathroom door, "C'mon ice cream."

Fortunately for me, it's only hot on the way in, and not on the way out.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Jan 22, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW tells the story of her dad eating spicy food one night, and ice cream for desert.  The next morning, whe could hear him through the bathroom door, *"C'mon ice cream."*
> 
> Fortunately for me, it's only hot on the way in, and not on the way out.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I've heard that story a thousand times since I was in grade school.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 22, 2017)

My ex was always going on how hot he could eat and so did his brother in law.  Well  my ex spent a morning on the toilet crying in pain and bleeding  and  his brother in law  spent 2 days in hospital due anaphylaxis due to the amount of chili they ate and he didnt listen to his body saying stop. He cant even eat bell pepper today without his throat swelling up.

Trust me, the amount they ate with alcohol was idiotic,   if one ate a habanero the other ate two, then add on  chili vodka and beer... It was plain stupid.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 22, 2017)

I will never forget when Craig and his brother decided to do a taste test of a bunch of Craig's hot sauces quite a few years ago.  He had a pretty good collection back then.  They were using crackers and had been working their way through, when Craig sprinkled several droplets of Dave's Insanity on his cracker, passed the bottle to his brother who proceeded to do the same, while Craig ate his cracker.  Just as his brother popped his cracker in his mouth, I swear to you Craig's eyes bugged out, then his brother's eyes did, they both flushed red, started sweating bullets.  Craig finally wheezed out "Sorry man, I was going to stop you but I couldn't talk."  They hit the honey pot and milk to cool down the fire.  Meanwhile, I'm LMAO, practically ROF.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 22, 2017)

At a party I attened  , I walked in  and put the bottle of Dave insanity sauce on the    table in the hall way while I was taking off my jacket and  shoes, as you do here. I then  got called over to some friends and forgot to take with the bottle with  me.

Fast forward  20 minutes,  there is black out  it so dark we are stumbling around trying to find candles. The host says from the bathroom, can any one hand me the bottle on the little black table ?  Some one handed him  the hot sauce and he used  it as after shave.     The screams of  horror  and  stumbling and yelling and then the  light came on and scream  over the fact he had just rubbed his face  Daves insanity sauce.
We laughed and felt sorry for the guy.


----------

